# Need some ideas for rimson a 04 maxima



## xxkykillerxx (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, I have a white 2004 nissan maxima, I am looking to buy a set of rims preferably black with chrome lip. Send me some ideas or pics. Thanks!


----------



## D-KONG (Nov 15, 2008)

I just took a set of black with chrome lip 18" VOXX Monza off of a 2005 maxima. they are currently on Ebay. send me your email i can send you a pic of what they look like on the car. My ebay page user is (w357shuan).


----------



## xxkykillerxx (Oct 29, 2008)

I would love to see how they looked on your car. Thanks for the reply!


----------

